# Extreme Mustang Makeover



## AngellaStables (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
My name is Angella Salerno i am eighteen years old and I live in Avoca NY. I will hopefully be competing in the Extreme Mustang Makeover in New Jersey in August this year! I just sent in my application yesterday 3/20/12 and I am waiting to get word back on weather or not I have been approved. 

Thanks All!

Read more: The Horse Forum - View Profile: AngellaStables


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Angella 
good luck with the Mustang Makeover


----------

